# What type of joist material used in 1900 homes?



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

What material would i expect to see in a 1900 home. Trying to figure out my max spans for true 2x6 joist but i have no idea what type and grade of material to put into the calculator to figure this out. What options could i use as to be safe if im not sure. 

here's the site im using Joist Span Calc


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> What material would i expect to see in a 1900 home. Trying to figure out my max spans for true 2x6 joist but i have no idea what type and grade of material to put into the calculator to figure this out. What options could i use as to be safe if im not sure.
> 
> here's the site im using Joist Span Calc


It was usually timber that was either cut down on site or close. 

Most common would be Red Oak or Chestnut. In your location I may be inclined to think southern yellow pine as well.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It was usually timber that was either cut down on site or close. Most common would be Red Oak or Chestnut. In your location I may be inclined to think southern yellow pine as well.


Thanks man. I think its pine but I'm gonna send an engineer over there to figure this thing out. didn't realize there's so many options to pick from. There's a massive difference between there span capability of each type too.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Could be anything. Roanoke, IIRC, had a train line in the 1880s and before, so stuff could have easily been shipped in. Add to that anything which could have been cut locally, and it's wide open. 

Darcy's area was one of the big lumber and millwork centers in the US in 1900 and later, the stuff was shipped all over.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Almost always oak up here.

Some pine......but in my experience, mostly oak.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I though oak would have been better than pine but its weaker based on that online calculator. how is that even possible?


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm in IL but it would have been mostly oak or SYP here.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

I just went through this in Mass. with an inspector.

He stated by code you I should assume spf #2, unless you can tell the species of wood.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

How hard is it to tell? A knife or a little sanding should tell you.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> How hard is it to tell? A knife or a little sanding should tell you.


How do you tell the difference between pine No.1,2 or 3. I wouldn't even know how to tell.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> I though oak would have been better than pine but its weaker based on that online calculator. how is that even possible?


Makes absolutely no sense to me.

Maybe strength to weight ratio???

I thought when I did it (a few times) on that calculator, oak allowed a slightly longer span. (????)


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> How do you tell the difference between pine No.1,2 or 3. I wouldn't even know how to tell.


I meant as far as species

I would default to #2 grade no matter the species.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Elastomeric fiber bending, gentlemen. That's how.

According to this 2005 edition of design values for rafters and joists published by the American Forest and Paper Association, a No. 2 Red Oak 2x6 has a design value in bending(Fb) of 1,195 where repetitive members are spaced not more than 24 inches.
Southern Pine - 1,440.

Of course, god only knows what grade Oak you have there, or what grade Pine, what region it came from, or what hick farmer notched the ends to sit on a beam which in essence turns it from a 2x6 into a 2x4.

Bottom line - Quit raggin on Pine. It's a quality tree.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

No. 1 (construction use) is sound, tight-knotted stock, containing only a few minor defects. No. 1 has no knotholes or other serious defects. It must be suitable for use as grain-tight lumber. Used for siding, cornices, shelving, paneling, some furniture.


No. 2 (standard use) grade has more and larger knots and blemishes than No. 1.


No. 3 (utility use) contains a few defects, larger and coarser than those in No. 2; for example, occasional knotholes. Does not take paint well. Used for crates, sheathing, subflooring, small furniture parts.


No. 4 is low-quality material, contains serious defects like knotholes, checks, shakes and decay.


No. 5 commonly holds together only under ordinary handling and where appearance is not important. This kind of wood is not paintable.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Visual grade, but you have to take into account cracks, etc.


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't think anyones mentioned doug fir. In old Chicago buildings I've seen almost exclusively doug fir framing.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

Out here it's pretty much all Doug fir and hemlock


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

As Rose stated in her book on Sears homes,S.Y.P. was the wood of choice. As Die. stated,in Chicago area,Doug Fir was wood of choice.(Chicago land does not have any forests to speak about).


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I have always assumed that DF was the default around here and everywhere. Never considered it was anything else. 

I suppose if they were kit homes, they could be something else though. Learn something new every day.

Now I'll have to keep my eyes out for other wood types. Oak would never cross my mind as being used for framing.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

VinylHanger said:


> I have always assumed that DF was the default around here and everywhere. Never considered it was anything else.
> 
> I suppose if they were kit homes, they could be something else though. Learn something new every day.
> 
> Now I'll have to keep my eyes out for other wood types. Oak would never cross my mind as being used for framing.


You are in the land of Firs. 

Red oak around here as far as you can see.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

in a 1929 house in the middle of Delaware it was popular rafters but the floor joists were pine


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

It's all yellow pine here


----------

